# Best tool for squaring pen blank?



## PlutoPens (Jul 23, 2014)

So up to this point I have been using a 3/4" Barrel Trimmer head and pivot shaft. It's an okay method but the pivot shaft can be annoying sometimes.

I saw this photo of a guy using a countersink drill bit to square his blanks and it comes out perfectly.
http://www.penturningtips.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/IMG_3542-300x225.jpg

My question is, is this a good method for squaring pen blanks? If so, could you tell me a good countersink bit for pen blanks. If not, how do you square your pen blank?

Thanks!!


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 23, 2014)

Look in the library.......there are many ways to do this.
WHATEVER works for you is the way you should do it.

I used the way that Ed of Exotic Blanks does his.  It is simple, easy, and the cost is much less then any Barrel Trimmer.

And if you should find a 'better' way........please post it here.


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 23, 2014)

the counter sink is not a good approach because the picture shows squaring with the sides of the blank as a reference.  Often the tube is not drilled parallel to the sides.  That is the purpose of the pilot, to square the cutter to the tube, not the blank.  Your pen is assembled to the tube, not the sides of the unturned blank.  As stonepecker said, there is plenty of information in the library.  You can also use the search function on the home page to get several years worth of answers on how to square a blank.


----------



## BSea (Jul 23, 2014)

I turn my blanks round before I drill, then after I have the tubes in, I use my collet chuck to hold the blank, and use my parting tool to face each end.  They are perfectly square, and I've never had a blowout using this method.

*Now I need to go knock on some wood after saying that.*


----------



## PlutoPens (Jul 23, 2014)

BSea said:


> I turn my blanks round before I drill, then after I have the tubes in, I use my collet chuck to hold the blank, and use my parting tool to face each end.  They are perfectly square, and I've never had a blowout using this method.



This would be perfect if I only had the money for a chuck! lol


----------



## PlutoPens (Jul 23, 2014)

stonepecker said:


> Look in the library.......there are many ways to do this.
> WHATEVER works for you is the way you should do it.
> 
> I used the way that Ed of Exotic Blanks does his.  It is simple, easy, and the cost is much less then any Barrel Trimmer.
> ...



Thanks! I had no idea the library even existed!


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 23, 2014)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/barrel-trimmer-drill-press-120362/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/cracking-acrylics-121311/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/shock-absorber-pens-squaring-119087/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f163/barrel-trimming-sleeves-119029/

And the usual dozen others under Search


----------



## zig613 (Jul 26, 2014)

From an old post.  Here is how I square blanks http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/trimming-blanks-75546/index2.html

Wade


----------



## Curly (Jul 26, 2014)

We use a disc sander with a transfer punch in a wood V block attached to the miter gauge. 

If you don't have a disc sander then I would recommend getting one of the sanding gizmos Rick makes to fit in a tailstock drill chuck.


----------



## kingkeyman (Jul 26, 2014)

I absolutely hated trimming blanks until I bought a custom made pen squaring jig made by rherrell. Now it is a pleasure.


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 26, 2014)

I use a pen mill.  Actually, I use one of maybe a dozen pen mills depending on the size of the tube.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jul 26, 2014)

kingkeyman said:


> I absolutely hated trimming blanks until I bought a custom made pen squaring jig made by rherrell. Now it is a pleasure.


  I had a difficult time squaring up some acrylic blanks like computer circuit board blanks or snake skins.  Since I got the jig from rherrell, it is a breeze.  My only problem is that I waited so long to buy this tool.  It really works great and I haven't had any blowouts since I started using it.

Jim Smith


----------



## eranox (Jul 26, 2014)

I use a method similar to the disc sander method above.  I made a makeshift disc sander for my lathe by screwing a piece of plywood do one of the faceplates and mounting that to the headstock.  I stick an adhesive-backed 80 grit sanding disc to the plywood.  In the tailstock I use the appropriately sized transfer punch, held in place by Rick Herrell's (rherrell) offset sanding jig, made for the purpose.  The jig is chucked into a drill chuck mounted in the tailstock.  I learned about this setup in the forums, though I can't remember where.

If you have a lathe, you already have everything you need except a piece of plywood, an abrasive disc, a set of transfer punches, and Rick's jig.  You can get all that for a combined $45-50, maybe less.  If I were starting over today, it's absolutely the first thing I would splurge on.


----------

